# Hypo enigma het bell x bell albino



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

What would hatch from the above pairing please?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Assuming the hypo enigma is het for both hypo and enigma (worse case)

Hypo Enigma het Bell x Bell albino

6.25% Bell Albino Hypo enigma
18.75% Hypo enigma poss (66%) het bell
6.25% Bell Albino Hypo 
18.75% Hypo poss (66%) het bell
6.25% Bell Albino enigma
18.75% enigma poss (66%) het bell
6.25% Bell Albino
18.75% Normal poss (66%) het bell


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

This is gonna be a really daft question but if the enigma is het bell and the other leo is a bell albino how do we get some normal babies?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> This is gonna be a really daft question but if the enigma is het bell and the other leo is a bell albino how do we get some normal babies?


Because the enigma can pass on the "non-bell albino" gene that is paired with the Bell albino gene

As Bell albino is recessive, 2 copies of the gene must be present for it to be visual.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

So the het bell wont always be passed on? is that always the case with hets?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> So the het bell wont always be passed on? is that always the case with hets?


Visual X Visual = 100%Visual.

Visual X NO-Trait = 100%HET Visual.

Visual X HET Visual = 50%Visual-/-50%HET Visual.

HET Visual X HET Visual = 25%NO-Trait-/-50%HET Visual-/-25%Visual.

HET Visual X NO-Trait = 50%HET Visual-/-50%NO-Trait.


----------

